# "The Walking Dead" producer fires all writers



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW! I must say this is coming out of left field. I think the writing is awesome.

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/the-walking-dead/the-walking-dead-finale-brain-38776.aspx

http://www.deadline.com/2010/12/the...ers-no-writing-staff-for-season-2/#more-87296


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I posted something similar to what I'm about to say on Blu-ray.com the other day...

The Walking Dead isn't without its issues... but a show that sets record ratings for its network premiere and then gains viewers in successive weeks recently... and gets a renewal for a larger 2nd season after just a few episodes... and then all the writers get fired?

I'd hate to see what happens to writers on a bad/canceled show! :eek2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I posted something similar to what I'm about to say on Blu-ray.com the other day...
> 
> The Walking Dead isn't without its issues... but a show that sets record ratings for its network premiere and then gains viewers in successive weeks recently... and gets a renewal for a larger 2nd season after just a few episodes... and then all the writers get fired?
> 
> I'd hate to see what happens to writers on a bad/canceled show! :eek2:


Yeah, no kidding. Now what's going to happen to "The Walking Dead" if the producer does go to freelance writers? yikes!

It's implied in one of the articles, if not both, that viewers complained of continuity issues. I haven't noticed any, have you?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know if I have taken issue with the writing, but there have been some parts of the show that seemed to lag, or lack something. 

As weird as it sounds what draws me to the show is the story, and the writing within it has been a little soft at times. It happens a lot with new shows (single event dramas; 24, lost, the Event, V, etc) that have a specific plot lines that make you wonder when the show will "jump the shark" because they have no where to go with the story anymore.

I think the Walking Dead, still has a great many opportunities to develop the fright, tension and other aspects of a good drama, but when you're in episode 3 and the lead has already resolved one of his major tasks/goals, its a little disconcerting as to what will happen with the rest of the series.

But then again, the lead actually accomplishing something is much better than drawing out the show by plodding along in the series with out any successes (The Event, Lost)


----------



## retrodog (Dec 2, 2010)

One could argue that it's great success so far could mostly be attributed to someone finally getting off their butt and making a zombie series. And they did a lot of things correctly. The actors are seasoned professionals. The directing is pretty good. And production was extensive enough without being too costly.

But that doesn't get us past the point that the writing is indeed weak. If you turn loose of all the positive attributes of the show, you will see that. There has been very little zombie action, as it's set entirely in the post part of time. So you have to spend a lot of time wondering what happened and where everything is. That is fine if you only want to relate to the main star, but it does little to allow the audience to relate to all the other characters and what they went through during the transition. 

If you're going to have a series like this, you need to deal with some things a little more factual instead of conveniently forgetting them. Unless somebody copyrighted the word "Zombie" then the characters would be using it instead of "Walker". For pete's sake, live people are walkers. 

Also, where are all the survivalists? There would be tons of them driving around and cleaning up the Zombie numbers. Hell, I could clean up 1/4 of Houston by myself in a couple of weeks. 

I guess I think part of the problem is that regardless of liking the show, it could certainly be much better. Even if there isn't more action, there should be more suspense. The people living in the open countryside was just stupid. Those are the people who would have died the first month of the outbreak.

Anyway, I think the show has a lot going for it but the writing is definitely not the strong point.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the things I'm noticing is that the show is very high level without a lot of details (as others have already mentioned).

For example, in the last episode, they decide they are going to go to the CDC. They then talk about how it's soooo far away and how it's so dangerous because of all the walkers. So after arguing about it for the entire show, they all get in their cars, take a small pit stop to drop off the guy that is turning into a zombie, and then boom, they are there. They could have given you so much more detail about the trip, what they would see along the way, maybe a zombie encounter ... Also, their RV breaks down along the way because the radiator hose is worn out. So they decide they need to go back to a gas station they just saw to find a hose. Next thing you know, they are driving again. What happened at the Gas station? I guess they found the now hose, but you would never know that by the show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't read the comics... though I gather they are diverging a bit plot-wise from the comics and have introduced characters unique to the TV series.

I don't know that I've seen continuity gaffes... and honestly, I haven't had a whole lot to complain about really.

I can nitpick some things here and there... but I can do that with the best of shows.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't read the comics... though I gather they are diverging a bit plot-wise from the comics and have introduced characters unique to the TV series.
> 
> I don't know that I've seen continuity gaffes... and honestly, I haven't had a whole lot to complain about really.
> 
> I can nitpick some things here and there... but I can do that with the best of shows.


They are way off the rails in comparison to the comic. WAY, way off the rails.

By the time the group leaves the first gathering area, Shane has tried to kill Rick and is shot during the confrontation, and is buried there. Clearly this isn't happening.

They also never went for the CDC (wasn't even mentioned in the comic).

And yeah, a majority of the characters in the series are NOT in the comic.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

retrodog said:


> Also, where are all the survivalists? There would be tons of them driving around and cleaning up the Zombie numbers. Hell, I could clean up 1/4 of Houston by myself in a couple of weeks.


Do you need to know where every single living person around the world is to enjoy the show? I don't think so. I think it's much better to not know so that you learn where they are when the characters on the show learn where they are.

Would the whole kidnapping thing have been as cool if you knew that group of survivors was right around the corner from the main characters? I don't think so.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> They are way off the rails in comparison to the comic. WAY, way off the rails.


That's why they use the terms "inspired by", or "based on".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> One of the things I'm noticing is that the show is very high level without a lot of details (as others have already mentioned).
> 
> For example, in the last episode, they decide they are going to go to the CDC. They then talk about how it's soooo far away and how it's so dangerous because of all the walkers. So after arguing about it for the entire show, they all get in their cars, take a small pit stop to drop off the guy that is turning into a zombie, and then boom, they are there. They could have given you so much more detail about the trip, what they would see along the way, maybe a zombie encounter ... Also, their RV breaks down along the way because the radiator hose is worn out. So they decide they need to go back to a gas station they just saw to find a hose. Next thing you know, they are driving again. What happened at the Gas station? I guess they found the now hose, but you would never know that by the show.


Just to clarify... The discussion was to go to Fort Benning, which was believed to be too far. They opted to try the CDC, but didn't want to go there initially as it was in the city.

- Merg


----------



## retrodog (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you need to know where every single living person around the world is to enjoy the show? I don't think so. I think it's much better to not know so that you learn where they are when the characters on the show learn where they are.


Wow, you really misread what I wrote. I don't care to know where *everybody* is, but my point is that biology/anatomy and the laws of physics are not the only things we have to suspend on this show. Apparently, we also have to suspend belief or understanding of human nature and resourcefulness.



> Would the whole kidnapping thing have been as cool if you knew that group of survivors was right around the corner from the main characters? I don't think so.


Those were survivors, not survivalists. There's a difference. Survivors are just a broad group of people who are left alive after something happens. Survivalists are those who anticipate something like this and dedicate a lot of time to preparation and training.

My point here is that there are so many survivalist type people in this country, especially in the south, that we'd see a lot more of them when these guys are traveling, as they'd be out in the open during the day and doing clean-up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

retrodog said:


> My point here is that there are so many survivalist type people in this country, especially in the south, that we'd see a lot more of them when these guys are traveling, as they'd be out in the open during the day and doing clean-up.


I just don't think the show really has to have that though. I think we're better off discovering them as the characters in the show do instead of knowing ahead of time.


----------



## retrodog (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I just don't think the show really has to have that though. I think we're better off discovering them as the characters in the show do instead of knowing ahead of time.


I agree, but you're missing one small point I was trying to make... I think the characters would have already discovered them.

BOT though, this is part of the reason that the show has gotten boring. They have conveniently traded away probable results, suspense, and frequent action for mentally challenged characters, stupid situations (living in the open forest), and drama (I'd watch Law & Order if I wanted drama).

This show is screaming for significant rewriting. Most people have just been to captivated with the new concept of a Zombie series to notice.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The most logical act ever. The show had become a banal mashup of every George Romero flick ever made, "I Legend" and Stephen King's "The Cell" (with borrowed parts from "The Stand" and a few others). 

Nothing fresh, nothing intriguing, no new lore for the zombies, just derivative old flesh-starved mobs of shuffling human turtles moving slower than rest home folks with walkers. Oooh, that's scaaaary boys and girls.

I can't believe the "original" writers had the nerve to cash their paychecks after this drivel. They made plagiarism into a mission statement.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> The most logical act ever. The show had become a banal mashup of every George Romero flick ever made, "I Legend" and Stephen King's "The Cell" (with borrowed parts from "The Stand" and a few others).
> 
> Nothing fresh, nothing intriguing, no new lore for the zombies, just derivative old flesh-starved mobs of shuffling human turtles moving slower than rest home folks with walkers. Oooh, that's scaaaary boys and girls.
> 
> I can't believe the "original" writers had the nerve to cash their paychecks after this drivel. They made plagiarism into a mission statement.


I think you have missed the point of the show or any show for that matter. Keep an audience and pay the bills.

Please just change the channel and move on if you are offended.

I am quite satisfied with the progress of the program. As long as they keep zombies popping up as county fair duck hunt targets, I am a happy camper.
Sometimes a show does not need over analyzation and can just be enjoyed like a warm glass of milk in the evening.
We zombie addicts out here need our brainless (pardon the pun) shows just like the Dancing with the American celebrity idols public, needs their mindless shows.

If the more famous zombie directors want to punt their own creations into the weekly cable market, I am gleeful to watch and then we can compare them then. But for now, we can only feed on what we are given without resorting to re-watching older films again and again.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mellisa and I are enjoying the show very much. We like that it centers on the people and the hardships they are going through in a nightmarish reality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't Romero even direct an episode? Or am I making that up? I swear I read it somewhere...

And the comic that this show is based upon is very clearly (ask Kirkman the creator) based as an extension of the original Night of the Living Dead... so I would expect lots of similarities in tone and content.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The pilot where the cop and the Black man and his son were wrestling deeply with the issues of are their loved ones alive or dead, and that faint look of recognition in the dead's eyes, that all worked great. They were probing pretty deeply with that stuff and it made for good drama.

But take this last ep at the CDC. That's just pure McGyver trash. Ticking clock, bomb gonna go off, run for your lives! Egads, bad writing 101. And what did we learn after spending an hour with the CDC genius? Nothing, zilch, nada. He didn't know any more than anybody else.

Jeez, at least Lost presented us with intriguing new mysteries every week. WD doesn't even bother to do that. Same old meat chewers, same time, same station, same bat channel.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The pilot where the cop and the Black man and his son were wrestling deeply with the issues of are their loved ones alive or dead, and that faint look of recognition in the dead's eyes, that all worked great. They were probing pretty deeply with that stuff and it made for good drama.
> 
> But take this last ep at the CDC. That's just pure McGyver trash. Ticking clock, bomb gonna go off, run for your lives! Egads, bad writing 101. And what did we learn after spending an hour with the CDC genius? Nothing, zilch, nada. He didn't know any more than anybody else.
> 
> Jeez, at least Lost presented us with intriguing new mysteries every week. WD doesn't even bother to do that. Same old meat chewers, same time, same station, same bat channel.


And you keep watching it because...

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I think you have missed the point of the show or any show for that matter. Keep an audience and pay the bills.
> 
> Please just change the channel and move on if you are offended.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The pilot where the cop and the Black man and his son were wrestling deeply with the issues of are their loved ones alive or dead, and that faint look of recognition in the dead's eyes, that all worked great. They were probing pretty deeply with that stuff and it made for good drama.
> 
> But take this last ep at the CDC. That's just pure McGyver trash. Ticking clock, bomb gonna go off, run for your lives! Egads, bad writing 101. And what did we learn after spending an hour with the CDC genius? Nothing, zilch, nada. He didn't know any more than anybody else.
> 
> Jeez, at least Lost presented us with intriguing new mysteries every week. WD doesn't even bother to do that. Same old meat chewers, same time, same station, same bat channel.


the cdc genius whispered something in the cops ear as he left. did u not see that?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Christopher Gould said:


> the cdc genius whispered something in the cops ear as he left. did u not see that?


I imagine that he congratulated him on his wife's pregnancy.

Ouch.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

guys, spoilers please


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How is random guessing a spoiler?

I sometimes spoiler my guesses in case I am right... but if people are guessing based upon just what they saw on the screen... and not a spoiler site that has insider info... I don't see any harm.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How is random guessing a spoiler?
> 
> I sometimes spoiler my guesses in case I am right... but if people are guessing based upon just what they saw on the screen... and not a spoiler site that has insider info... I don't see any harm.


Maruuk's post wasn't full of guesses, it was full of events that happened on the show and should have been spoilerized per the rules of this forum since the title of this thread is not a specific episode.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Maruuk's post wasn't full of guesses, it was full of events that happened on the show and should have been spoilerized per the rules of this forum since the title of this thread is not a specific episode.


But the episodes already aired... weeks ago. The whole season was done a couple of weeks ago.

If people can't talk openly about the episodes that already aired weeks ago, what point would there be to the thread?

Or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But the episodes already aired... weeks ago. The whole season was done a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> If people can't talk openly about the episodes that already aired weeks ago, what point would there be to the thread?
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something.


They have aired, yes. But some people may have not watched them yet.

According to the forum rules we can talk openly about episodes, without spoilerizing, as long as the subject of the thread is about the specific episode containing the episode title and OAD. Otherwise things should be spoilerized.

This was a discussion that took place, and rules were set forth, a long time ago.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But the episodes already aired... weeks ago. The whole season was done a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> If people can't talk openly about the episodes that already aired weeks ago, what point would there be to the thread?
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something.


The thread is not titled as a show content discussion. Pedestrian traffic passing through has no warning that the shows details are being discussed.

I should have suggested that show details are being discussed here.

Specifically, the whispering in the ear comment has not yet been explained and, although obvious, it is speculation on upcoming episodes.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hopefully they will be able to improve on the show for the next season. I saw a few thigns here and there that could have been done better, but pretty much ignored them because hte premise and most of the show is still better than lots of stuff on TV. I do have to agree that some of the events in the season finale seemed a little out of the blue and maybe not well thought out. 

On the other hand, I have read that they did the first 6 shows in basically record time from start of filming to air so I kind of figured some of the problems would have been smoothed out if they were not rushing so much, so here's to next season.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

armophob said:


> guys, spoilers please


It's completely a guess at this point. I've said it before: We are WAY off the rails.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While I am a mod, I'm not a mod in this forum... so I'll leave it up to those guys then on the nature of spoilers.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the WALKING DEAD comics; the "floppy" goes on the very top of my read stack every month. I'm glad that the show isn't following the comic verbatim though, it makes it more interesting to me at least.

I think the show has been okay, with a few great moments. The encounter with the little zombie girl at the gas station at the beginning, and the sequence with the black father, son and zombie mother as examples. Overall though, it's been a little plodding. Therefore, I don't think a writing staff shakeup is necessarily a bad thing. Just because the show has been a huge ratings success doesn't mean that it can't get better.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

It turns out that this report was a bit of a misrepresentation anyway:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/12/03/robert-kirkman-says-the-walking-dead-writers-werent-fired/


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> While I am a mod, I'm not a mod in this forum... so I'll leave it up to those guys then on the nature of spoilers.


They already have:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108397


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> They already have:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108397


This is a loophole that technically was not closed when the forum rules were modified most recently...

Quoting the relevant portion that applies to this thread:



> *Posting other content/discussions:*
> If you are posting a published article or just a general discussion about a show/actor/director, and it contains spoilers for anything that has happened in the current season, please put the word "spoilers" in the subject line.


The season has ended... thus there is no current season in progress. Arguably discussing the plot points of the Walking Dead at this point would be no different than discussing the previous season of any show.

It's a loophole that may need to be closed... thus as I noted earlier today, I passed the content of this thread along for the mods of this forum to discuss if the rules have been violated or not.

Beyond that, further discussion of moderation is really off-topic in this thread... so back to topic...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, when the season starts back up, we should just post a new thread each week. Problem solved. 

There was an issue of Entertainment Weekly a month or so ago that had a good article about Walking Dead. It did not mention anything about the writers, but had extensive info from the production and went into some of the time issues they had. It would be worth a look if you don;t normally sub to EW.

Also, evidently the grandmother of the little girl from the first episode goes to the same Nail place my wife does and was there before her one day. She was saying that this little girl, who live near Atlanta somewhere, was recognized by a tween boy in the grocery store. Kind of amazing both that he would recognize her without all the makeup and also that anyone would let a 12 or 13 year old watch this show!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Kind of amazing ... that anyone would let a 12 or 13 year old watch this show!


Does that really surprise you? Really? 

- Merg


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Does that really surprise you? Really?
> 
> - Merg


I was once at a showing of Freddy Vs. Jason where a mother took her five year old to the show. Yeah, that's good parenting!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Reaper said:


> I was once at a showing of Freddy Vs. Jason where a mother took her five year old to the show. Yeah, that's good parenting!


My favorite was when I was watching _Titanic_and a 5-6 year old was in front of us screaming to his mother that he wanted _Mouse Trap_during scene when the ship was sinking.

- Merg


----------

